# Enabling Ad-hoc ICS in ICS



## benwalburn (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as I can tell, no ICS rom for DX (and very few for other devices) have ad-hoc enabled. Are there any ICS roms that have it enabled? If not, are there any working methods that might get it working? My DX isn't activated and I get my internet from another android's tether app, so I really need ad-hoc enabled.

On a side note, on Gummy 0.9, I tried the ZT Ad Hoc enabler and it let me pick up my tether app but it couldn't connect to it.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

benwalburn said:


> As far as I can tell, no ICS rom for DX (and very few for other devices) have ad-hoc enabled. Are there any ICS roms that have it enabled? If not, are there any working methods that might get it working? My DX isn't activated and I get my internet from another android's tether app, so I really need ad-hoc enabled.
> 
> On a side note, on Gummy 0.9, I tried the ZT Ad Hoc enabler and it let me pick up my tether app but it couldn't connect to it.


You don't need ad-hoc to do what you want as far as I can tell. Infrastructure is far more powerful anyway. Why not just use that for your tethering purposes?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## benwalburn (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no infrastructure mode currently for the ZTE Warp

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

benwalburn said:


> There is no infrastructure mode currently for the ZTE Warp
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Ahh, I see. The DX doesn't support Ad-Hoc, but the Warp doesn't support Infrastructure. An interesting dilemma. Sadly, I doubt any dev is really interested in adding Ad-Hoc support as it's an older and less capable specification. It might be beneficial, instead, to look into convincing the Warp devs to adding Infrastructure support.

Other than that, I honestly cannot suggest much more, sorry









All the best,

-HG


----------



## benwalburn (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, thank you for trying

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

